# ANGéLICA-aka Like An Angel--MIL MENSAJES!!



## Phryne

NANITA, queridísima, qué haríamos sin vos .... 


 *!!!!!! FELICIDADES, PIBITA!!!!!!!

*​


----------



## Alundra

MUCHISIMAS FELICIDADES, LIKE AN ANGEL

Alundra.


----------



## Agnès E.

Pour toi, bel ange !


----------



## Whodunit

*FELICIDADES, LIKE AN ANGEL!!!​*


----------



## Fernando

Estoooo, a ver si se me ocurre algo original.

No, lo siento:

Felicidades, LAN.

...pero que conste que lo intenté, ¿eh?


----------



## beatrizg

Felicidades por esos 1000 mensajes Angelicales!!!!


----------



## Outsider

Muchas felicidades, Like An Angel!     

You have a beautiful screen name.


----------



## lauranazario

Congratulations for 1000 helpful posts! 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## VenusEnvy

Nuestra Angélica: 1,000 messages! I'm so happy for you, gf! Me siento como eres mi angelcita  porque siempre me rescatas de mis dudas.    ¡Felicidades, gf!


----------



## alc112

Felicidades LAA!!!


----------



## cuchuflete

!Felicidades* Angélica*!



 Recibe las gracias de otro forero que te aprecia mucho,
Cuchu
​ 


​


----------



## Artrella

*    Muaccckkkkkkkkkkkssssssssssss!!!!!!!!* *  Viva "la Marianis de Córdoba"!!!!!!!    *​*Para la * *Nanina*


----------



## LadyBlakeney

¡Muchas felicidades, Angélica! Ya sabes que es un placer de dioses aprender de ti y recibir tu celestial intervención en este valle de lágrimas gramaticales.   

As you are our Guardian Angel in this Valley of Language, let me put the gothic note to this celebration. Here I give you a *Dark Angel * to play with! 

http://members.tripod.com/fairymoon-xyna/angel/a21.gif


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations LaA! Keep it up!


----------



## funnydeal

Congratulations Angélica !!!​


----------



## te gato

*CONGRATULATIONS *
*ANGELICA*
*THANK YOU FOR 1000*
*HEAVENLY POSTS...*

Here is to many more....
tg


----------



## araceli

¡Felicidades y felicitaciones Angélica!
Me hiciste recordar la canción:
_Angélica, cuando te nombro_
.................
_...y aquel pueblito de Córdoba_


----------



## Like an Angel

Después de varios días de ausencia del foro, vuelvo con alguito de tiempo y encuentro mis felicitaciones. Teniendo en cuenta que el 35% de mis mensajes han sido consultas, un 20% han sido confusiones de mi materia gris, otro 20% mensajes de agradecimiento por las correcciones a mis constantes errores, un 15% pidiendo por contexto para tratar que mis neuronas entiendan el concepto y un 9.9% para hacer algún chiste -cosa que ningún cordobés puede evitar-, nos queda un margen de sólo un 0.1% de mis mensajes que es realmente importante. Si calculamos el 0.1% de 1.000 el resultado es 1, que vendría a ser justamente este mensaje, con el cual no sólo quiero agradecer eternamente a Mike por permitirme desasnarme, sino que además me haya dado la posibilidad de conocer gente _maravillosísima_, que sin duda jamás voy a olvidar.-

¡¡¡¡*Majosecita*!!!! Gracias gf, da la sensación que me tomé esa botellita de champagne ¿No?  

¡¡¡Muchas gracias *Alundra*!!!

*Agnes E*.!!!! Thanks so much, a beautiful angel, give me few months and I'm going to be in the French-English forum bothering you  

Muchas gracias *Who*!!!!!

Muchas gracias *Fernande*!!!! Me has hecho reir con tu mensaje, así que puedes estar más que conforme con tu inspiración ya que reír es lo que más amo en el mundo después de los idiomas por cierto  

Sigue abajo...


----------



## Like an Angel

¡¡¡¡Muchas gracias *beatrizg*!!!! Aunque a veces se me escapa la diablita de adentro ¿No?  

Muito obrigada meu amigo *Outsider*!!! Thank you for the compliment. 

Thank you so much *Laura*!!!! I'm glad of being able to help with some of my posts  

¡¡¡Muchas gracias *Venusita*!!! Tú eres quien me rescata a mí, qué sería de mi sin las correcciones de la Ve  

¡¡¡Gracias *Alexis*!!!

¡¡¡¡Muchas gracias a usted amigo *Cuchuflú*!!!!

¡¡¡¡Gracias *Artis*!!!!  

¡¡¡¡Muchas gracias *LadyB*!!! El placer es completamente mío, aprendo muchísimo en este foro, y cuando se trata de mi idioma de quien más aprendo es de tí  

Thank you so much *Lancel0t*!!!

¡¡¡Muchas gracias *funnydeal*!!!

*Te Gatito*, thank God you are back safe and sound!!! Thank you so much!!!

¡¡¡Muchas gracias *Araceli*!!! Jajaja sí, debe ser que al Cuchu le gustan Los Nocheros  



PD: Me pueden decir cómo hacen para conseguir todos esos ángeles tan bellos, cada vez que pongo ángeles en el google me salen todas páginas con chicas... livianas de ropa digamos


----------



## mjscott

_Muchas felicidades, Like An Angel!_


----------



## Like an Angel

¡¡¡Muchísimas gracias mjscott, por el colorido saludo !!!


----------



## belén

¡¡Y yo toda despistada, que no vengo a pasar por aquí hasta ahora!!

¡¡Muchas felicidades guapa, que nos gusta mucho tenerte en la pandilla de deformes y que sigas muchos posts y threads más!!! (qué según tus cálculos, alguno más te tiene que salir bueno ) jeje

Abrazote,
Belén


----------



## Rayines

*Gracias por tus cálidos mensajes, y felicidades, Likean....!!*

************************************************


----------



## Like an Angel

¡¡¡Muchas gracias *Belén*!!! Me encanta ser parte de esta _deforme familia deforme_... y sí, espero que algún mensaje me salga bien, sino vamos a tener que esperar a por los 2.000 para que vuelva a escribir otro mensaje interesante   

¡¡¡Muchas gracias *Inesita*!!!


----------



## Philippa

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> ....Si calculamos el 0.1% de 1.000 el resultado es 1, que vendría a ser justamente este mensaje ....


¡Ah! pero los mensajes en este foro no cuentan!!
Gracias por todas tus aportaciones en los foros y enhorabuena por tus 1000 (y ahora más - siento llegar tan tarde) posts.
Un abrazo desde Inglaterra
Philippa  
P.D. Tu palabra 'vendría' ¿qué quiere decir exactamente? Es del verbo 'venir' ¿sí? ¿Puede ser el significado número 8 de aquí?


----------



## Rayines

> P.D. Tu palabra 'vendría' ¿qué quiere decir exactamente? Es del verbo 'venir' ¿sí? ¿Puede ser el significado número 8 de aquí?


No, es el No. 20.(Perdón por la disgresión  ).


----------



## Philippa

Rayines said:
			
		

> No, es el No. 20.(Perdón por la disgresión  ).


Cheers, Inés, So and number 8 here?!
que vendría a ser justamente este mensaje
¿Qué tal esta traducción - 'which would be precisely this message'?
Sorry for asking questions in your thread Angéliquita!!  
Philippa


----------



## Like an Angel

¡¡¡Muchas gracias *Philippita*!!!



			
				Philippa said:
			
		

> 'which would be precisely this message'


 
That's exactly the meaning Phil! 

¡¡¡Muchas gracias *Inesita*!!! por acudir en ayuda de la amiga Phil... ¿Pero que quiere decir disgresión?... OK forget about it, or the mods are going to kill us LOL!!

Don't worry Phil, I'm here to learn so I'm glad that this thread isn't it just for congratulating me


----------



## Rayines

Angeliquita: me permito meterme así en tu cumpleaños de Mil....claro, con una compatriota tengo más confianza! quise decir eso por "disgresión": algo que no corresponde demasiado, que va por el costado, tal vez.

*Pero, atención!, acabo de encontrar lo siguiente en San Goo....:*

"¿Hacer una disgresión o una digresión?
La palabra "disgresión" no existe en nuestro idioma. La voz correcta es digresión, proveniente del latín _digressio-onis_ que significa separarse de una línea o camino, por lo que se utiliza habitualmente para señalar una referencia al margen del desarrollo del tema principal, o más propiamente, "efecto de romper el hilo del discurso y de hablar en él de cosas que no tengan conexión o íntimo enlace con aquello que se está tratando" (Diccionario Real Academia Ed. 1992).-"​ 
*Como ven....voy escribiendo lo que pienso. Entonces, la palabra estaba mal, pero parece que no soy la única que la usa/ba así, para que aparezca en San Goog...!*

*Ahora, para Phil:*


> Cheers, Inés, So and number 8 here?!


*Sí, creo que sí....Y la traducción también está bien.*

*Bueno, gracias Ángel, por tu amabilidad, y cariños a las 2, y a los demás que soportaron esta "digresión". Va  ?!......*


----------



## Like an Angel

¡¡¡Gracias *Inesita*!!! por sumar una nueva palabra a mi léxico, no la sabía de ninguna de las dos formas por eso pregunté, he aprendido algo nuevo hoy


----------

